# Takin it back to Lingerie



## SonRisa (Feb 8, 2006)

We still have hella Lingerie stuff to sell out of, and I'm sick of wearing the Catherine stuff so I took out my Lingerie makeup . . .






















Skin: Studio Moisture Cream and Fast Response Eye Cream

Eyes: Beiging as base, dovefeather in crease with 224 brush, Taupeless with water based mixing medium on eyelid with 236 brush. Blackberry on outer lid/crease with 22 brush. Sunday Best on browbone with 217 brush and on inner eye. Engraved to line top waterline. Sunday Best on lower waterline with 266 brush. Blackberry underneath lower lashes with 266 brush. Zoomblack mascara. Strut and Cork on brows. NW20 Select Moisture Cover underneath eyes.

Cheeks: Uncommon blushcreme with 192 brush, Posey Blushcreme on apple of cheeks with 192 brush. Taupeless over posey with 225 brush. Sunday best as highlight with 217 brush. MAC Gloss patted over Sunday best with fingertip. Strada to contour face with 168 brush. Sunday Best on bridge and tip of nose.

Lips: Dervish lipliner, lingerie lipstick and Luminary lusterglass.


----------



## Joke (Feb 8, 2006)

The Lingerie l/s suits you so well!


----------



## kiwicleopatra (Feb 8, 2006)

gorgeous!  Lingerie looks so good on you!


----------



## Hikaru-chan (Feb 8, 2006)

The eyes are great and you are really loving that Lingerie l/s.


----------



## Classic Beauty (Feb 8, 2006)

That's really pretty.  I should have picked up Lingerie l/s yesterday.  Oh well.


----------



## Beautiful1 (Feb 8, 2006)

I Love It Girlie! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Wow You Still Have Lingerie In Your Store, That Collection Moved Like Hot Cakes In NYC


----------



## SonRisa (Feb 8, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Beautiful1* 
_I Love It Girlie! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Wow You Still Have Lingerie In Your Store, That Collection Moved Like Hot Cakes In NYC 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Yea but all we have left are sunday best, taupeless, of corset, pink maribu, lingerie, negligee and the bourdoir hues quad.


----------



## user4 (Feb 8, 2006)

i like it and i actually  have everything (oops dont have dovefeather) so i can replicate this look... what's dovefeather close to?


----------



## SonRisa (Feb 8, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sxychika1014* 
_i like it and i actually  have everything (oops dont have dovefeather) so i can replicate this look... what's dovefeather close to?_

 
hmm, dovefeathers not really close to much. It's a lighter purpley gray. Maybe scene? Though scene is more blue based.


----------



## user4 (Feb 8, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SonRisa* 
_hmm, dovefeathers not really close to much. It's a lighter purpley gray. Maybe scene? Though scene is more blue based._

 
is it a perm color? maybe i'll buy it... haha. i really like this look... lol


----------



## rcastel10 (Feb 8, 2006)

I have all the lingerie e/s and I haven't even used themonce. This is going to be my motivation and inspiration. THANKS!!!


----------



## SonRisa (Feb 8, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sxychika1014* 
_is it a perm color? maybe i'll buy it... haha. i really like this look... lol_

 

sure is! Dovefeather looks really boring (IMO) but on, it's super pretty! It makes a nice crease color for purple shadows (like idol eyes, digit, beautiful iris, blackberry) that aren't like in your face bright purple (like parfait amour).

http://www.legacycollection.org/mac/...ather.jpg.html

though it's a little lighter than that picture. I should take a new pic of it for the gallery. I dunno what I was thinking putting that one up.


----------



## ette (Feb 8, 2006)

GAAAAAWGEOUS. The third picture looks like one they'd use for a postcard, no joke! Love it! I think I might have to get Lingerie.


----------



## user3 (Feb 8, 2006)

Damn pretty, woman!

I am still in love with the Lingerie collection


----------



## GlamDazzled (Feb 8, 2006)

gooooosshhh your my favorite-ist!! you *ALWAYS* look so good...even your old fotds that you said looked "bad" looked good to me. 

I have a question for you: I was wondering why you use the shade eyebrow pencil you use considering your hair is alot darker..I know you're a pro so is that like a technique or just your personal preference?

k luv u bye!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 lol


----------



## pushhupsindrag (Feb 8, 2006)

very pretty!


----------



## Pushpa (Feb 8, 2006)

i don't have anything from this collection cause i thought they were plain colors and now i see it and i could kick myself.....*crying a little on the inside*

i love the way u say what brushes were used and how

u look great i love the lip color


----------



## User34 (Feb 8, 2006)

why must u come up with these hot looks and then I want to go and get the colors. I have them all but dovefeather. =/


----------



## SonRisa (Feb 8, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *GlamDazzled* 
_





 gooooosshhh your my favorite-ist!! you *ALWAYS* look so good...even your old fotds that you said looked "bad" looked good to me. 

I have a question for you: I was wondering why you use the shade eyebrow pencil you use considering your hair is alot darker..I know you're a pro so is that like a technique or just your personal preference?

k luv u bye!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 lol_

 
My hair actually isn't darker. In real life, it matches perfectly, for some reason, the camera just rarely picks up my true hair color - which is a deep, blue-red. It's a constant struggle for me to try to get them to look like they match in photos 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Thank you!


----------



## GlamDazzled (Feb 8, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SonRisa* 
_My hair actually isn't darker. In real life, it matches perfectly, for some reason, the camera just rarely picks up my true hair color - which is a deep, blue-red. It's a constant struggle for me to try to get them to look like they match in photos 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Thank you! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 


oooooh ok! if your eyebrows were green you'd still be _the shit_ though :loveya:


----------



## fireatwill (Feb 8, 2006)

Perrttyyy.


----------



## HeartOfSilver (Feb 8, 2006)

Out of curiosity, why do you put makeup on the tip of your nose? I am guessing that there is a rhyme or reason to what you choose as well, care to share?

Love the look, by the way, but I have to say I am partial to you in bright colors


----------



## SonRisa (Feb 8, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *HeartOfSilver* 
_Out of curiosity, why do you put makeup on the tip of your nose? I am guessing that there is a rhyme or reason to what you choose as well, care to share?

Love the look, by the way, but I have to say I am partial to you in bright colors 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
To hightlight it. It's one of the high plains of ones face . . . soooo I highlighted my browbone, cheekbone and bridge of nose


----------



## blueyedlady87 (Feb 9, 2006)

looking fabulous as always! i was just wondering if you knew how the fast response eye cream works on bag-iness and dark circles? Also, can I use it on my top lid to moisturize? I've been looking for a good eye product. TIA!


----------



## KJam (Feb 9, 2006)

very soft and pretty - I love it


----------



## mel0622 (Feb 9, 2006)

hotness!


----------



## HotPinkHeels (Feb 9, 2006)

i love ur FOTDs sonrisa-they're constant motivation for me to try new things and keep experimenting with colour no matter how lazy i may want to be *kisses*


----------



## artemisa (Feb 9, 2006)

I'm so jealous of your skin!!!! 

You look wonderful in natural lighting.


----------



## Luxurious (Feb 9, 2006)

really pretty


----------



## Pale Moon (Feb 9, 2006)

that's hot!!


----------



## mrs_livingstone (Feb 9, 2006)

u are always beautifl and r mak up does too!
i ope u can give a tutoial


----------



## Bianca (Feb 9, 2006)

Beautiful as always!


----------



## Patricia (Feb 9, 2006)

one question, is lingerie l/s really similar to punkin'?


----------



## Glitziegal (Feb 9, 2006)

Gorgeous...you are so talented.  I love the soft looks on you, and Lingerie lipstick is divine on you.


----------



## carolinachiquita (Feb 9, 2006)

That looks gorgeous!


----------



## misskris (Feb 9, 2006)

You're so beautiful and talented


----------



## Cosmetic_Fetish (Feb 9, 2006)

Im so in love with Sunday Best


----------



## midnightlouise (Feb 10, 2006)

I have to try this tomorrow!  You're so gorgeous & talented, I can't help getting inspired by your stuff!


----------



## justanotherinternetgirl (Feb 10, 2006)

You are very beautiful. Love the makeup


----------

